# Lehigh Valley g scale 1/29



## jerrybaffetto (Nov 25, 2014)

hello everyone
I made the model by building the body on the chassis of Pacific Aristocraft
3d print body with material suitable for outdoor use
details and details with 3d print in high definition resin
for more information: [email protected]


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Very impressive!


----------



## jerrybaffetto (Nov 25, 2014)

thank you Pete!


----------



## jerrybaffetto (Nov 25, 2014)

I am now designing this, the PRR K4 3768
I will keep you updated!


----------



## astack (Apr 22, 2018)

Wow! Really impressive! It seems like one could do all sorts of locomotives that way. If you don’t mind me asking, what did you use to smooth the roughness out the 3D-printed body? If sand paper, it must have been labor intensive!


----------



## Rail_Master4501 (10 mo ago)

Looking Good! I wish I had a 3D printer.


----------



## jerrybaffetto (Nov 25, 2014)

thank you all for your comments
3d printing requires, not only good design, but especially good post finishing skills
putty, glass paper, spray putty paints to fill the layers and keep sanding but in the end the piece comes out very well
for those interested I can provide the printed and painted parts, the Aristocraft frame must be provided by you


----------



## jerrybaffetto (Nov 25, 2014)

please, could some kind friends please help me figure out what is the exact color of PRR K4 3768?
thank you very much in advance!


----------



## MGates (Mar 16, 2016)

jerrybaffetto said:


> please, could some kind friends please help me figure out what is the exact color of PRR K4 3768?
> thank you very much in advance!


#3768 was painted initially with what is reported to be a "bronze"-like color, and later on before the New York World's Fair in 1939-40 it was repainted in PRRs' standard Dark Green Locomotive Enamel. We know what DGLE looks like (check out the Bowande G5s in person for the best representation we have in Gauge 1 of the correct behavior of DGLE in direct sunlight), the "Bronze" is another story as it is not a standard PRR color and perhaps a one-off test for a special locomotive. I saw online the color described as Tuscan Red with a hint of yellow and gold flake.

So you have two options for a historically accurate #3768, but the "Bronze" will require you to take artistic liberties (as various model companies have done with their #3768 releases) to come up with something you may find acceptable. For some inspiration take a look at some photos of bronze-metallic painted automobiles from the Art Deco era as that may have been what helped to inspire #3768's first paint job.

-Mike


----------



## jerrybaffetto (Nov 25, 2014)

hi Mike
thank you very much for your precise explanation
it will be very useful for me!


----------



## Paul Race (Feb 15, 2008)

Regarding your Lehigh Valley locomotive:


Damn!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 28, 2018)

Well done!


----------



## tommy98466 (Dec 27, 2007)

Beautiful.


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice work mate, that streamlined look is always anattention getter.


----------

